# HELP! Job opportunity, don't know if it's worth it though.



## bull (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey Guys! Long time no see, life's been a bit stressful lately, haven't been on the internet much. Anyways, I've been offered a job as a production assistant for a lowish budget feature film in Atlanta. My main duty will be that of the key gaffer. There are 18 days of shooting, and my stipend will only be $500. Keep in mind I drive a truck, and ATL is about 30 minutes away without traffic. What do yall think?


----------



## Footer (Jun 26, 2010)

Do you need the experience? Do you need the contacts? Do you have other money coming in/is someone else paying for you to eat/be housed? If you can afford to take the loss (it will be a loss, by the time you pay for gas/food/whatnot) go for it. If you can not, don't do it.


----------



## theatre4jc (Jun 26, 2010)

Isn't a major studio opening a new backlot in ATL soon? If they are it wouldn't hurt to get your foot in the door with some local work and grab those contacts attention before more work pours in. That way you can possibly grab some of the early jobs.


----------



## bull (Jun 27, 2010)

Footer: Yea, I don't think I can take the loss, I have been paying for the familys meals for a few weeks now, and we're all still unemployed, I'm gonna have to turn it down, the contacts would be nice, but I can't afford it.

theatre4jc: oh really? I didn't know that. I'm gonna send you a message, want some more information.


----------

